# Looking for resorts in New Hampshire



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

There are a few in MA close to boston. One is Wachusett. New Hampshire is loaded with resorts. Some big, some hidden gems. 

Cannon is my favorite after a storm

Loon is okay. good park but boring everything else.

Black is under the radar, as is ragged. Gunstock is smaller but worth a try.

Don't forget mt washington!


----------



## abngirly (Jan 15, 2011)

Bretton Woods is also a pretty good resort. It has less vertical than Cannon but lots more trails.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sweet deal, I can't believe how expensive it can be for season passes for some of those places...how's mount sunapee resort (saw it on google maps)?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

imo, sunapee is no better or no worse than anything in MA. Bretton woods is also the most boring place i have been. Super flat. The thing about NH is that there are a few "big hills" but many small ones. Depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been to Loon and Wildcat. I have been to many other of the mountains, just in the summer (fam is from NH and I go at least once every year). *Loon* is good but can get super crowded. I loved *Wildcat*, old school feel, good grooming and some decent trails. *Bretton Woods* is on the rise and apparently have some of the best grooming in the east. They also added new terrain. *Cannon* is the spot I most want to hit as I feel like they would have the best terrain. *Gunstock* is super small/mellow and is more family oriented.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I had been to Vermont last year (2010) to Stowe, Smuggler's Notch, and Jay Peak and was hoping to find something kind of similar (hard to replicate those resorts) in New Hampshire that wasn't too far away from Boston so that I could buy a season pass and it wouldn't be too long of a drive to get there and back at least once a weekend.

It seems like most of the good ones you guys are mentioning are roughly 3 or so hours away (in good weather), and that could be a pain to do every weekend with a season pass. Maybe I'm just not being realistic and will just need to make a bunch of trips to each one, instead of buying a season pass to only one.

Is there anything bigger than a "hill" that's worth going to in Mass or Conn., or make the drive to some of these places in NH? Oh yah, I do a little bit of park, but like to cruise more.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

^ any advice?


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

im moving to greenwich connecticut and the new jersey slopes r closer to me but the best connecticut resort ive heard is Ski Sundown and theres a few more but sundowns the best, I heard it's not great but it's alright


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

Steez said:


> im moving to greenwich connecticut and the new jersey slopes r closer to me but the best connecticut resort ive heard is Ski Sundown and theres a few more but sundowns the best, I heard it's not great but it's alright


Ok, thanks. I'm guessing I'm just going to try a bunch of the different resorts in NH, MA, and wherever else instead of committing to a season pass.


----------

